# Crankcase venting



## Marc Liebeskind (May 28, 2019)

Hello, I have a Target Super80 cutoff saw. Same as Olympyk / Efco 285TT.
I am trying to understand how the crankcase vent that screws into the side works. Should there be any fluid (gas/oil) in that part of the crankcase?


----------

